# Pics Alpine 9835 & Alpine iPod adapter



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

tK715 said:


> nice pic! do you know which software on my PC to use?


I'm not a Windows user, so I don't have definitive answers. Obviously iTunes lets you do it. Any software mp3 player worth its salt should let you do it. I run FreeBSD on my Intel machines, and use my own software for mp3 ripping/playing/tagging and CD burning.



> that HU is very classy looking...i will be able to describe the album name on the head unit as well?


Only for regular CDs, not for mp3 CDs. You can title a regular CD and the head unit will remember it. I suspect this is true for discs in an Alpine Ai-Net CD changer too, but I don't have one and don't intend to buy one (the iPod is much nicer, and cargo space is at a premium in the roadster so there isn't a chance in the world I'll put a CD changer in it).

No need to do anything like that for mp3 CDs, since you can put almost anything in the ID3 tags in each mp3 file, in addition to naming the mp3 files however you'd like (must end in .mp3) and naming the folders however you'd like. The head unit can be switched from showing folder/filename type information versus ID3 tag information. Since I always put useful tags in my mp3 files, I tend to never use the folder/filename display. The picture I posted is showing ID3 tag info.

I get the sense maybe you're a newbie with the mp3 stuff. Nothing wrong with that, of course. I'd play with iTunes if that's the case, since it's easy to use. And if you wind up with an iPod, you'll already be familiar with iTunes. iTunes is available for Windows, free of charge.

WinAmp used to be good, no idea if that's the case these days.


----------



## tK715 (Nov 29, 2004)

dwm said:


> I'm not a Windows user, so I don't have definitive answers. Obviously iTunes lets you do it. Any software mp3 player worth its salt should let you do it. I run FreeBSD on my Intel machines, and use my own software for mp3 ripping/playing/tagging and CD burning.
> 
> Only for regular CDs, not for mp3 CDs. You can title a regular CD and the head unit will remember it. I suspect this is true for discs in an Alpine Ai-Net CD changer too, but I don't have one and don't intend to buy one (the iPod is much nicer, and cargo space is at a premium in the roadster so there isn't a chance in the world I'll put a CD changer in it).
> 
> ...


yea i am senseless when it comes to all this mp3 stuff..all i kno how to do it dl a song, and play it in my winamp player..lol..you mentioned that the pic you posted was from an mo3 cd..is "everyday" under the album name the name of the mp3 folder itself? thx for all your help..


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

tK715 said:


> yea i am senseless when it comes to all this mp3 stuff..all i kno how to do it dl a song, and play it in my winamp player..lol..you mentioned that the pic you posted was from an mo3 cd..is "everyday" under the album name the name of the mp3 folder itself? thx for all your help..


'Everyday' is the name of the album, pulled from the ID3 tags in the mp3 file (not the folder name).

A quick explanation... ID3 tag information is embedded in the mp3 file itself. It's completely orthogonal to the folder name and file name. I always put artist, album, track number and track title tag info in my mp3 files. My CD ripping software does it automatically, of course (all good ripping software does this, assuming it can talk to one of the databases on the Internet to get the info).

I'm sure winamp will let you add, modify or remove ID3 tag information. But since I don't use it, I can't tell you where it is in the user interface. Maybe under the 'Misc' button in the playlist editor?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

KrisL said:


> tk,
> I absolutely love the NAV and recommend it highly. If you want to keep the stock head unit, your options for playing MP3s are:
> 
> 1) Dive into putting a PC in your trunk and setting up something like the CarX
> ...


In order to keep the OEM look I am thinking about putting the PhatNoise Phatbox player in. My understanding is that you just mount it at the top of the trunk where a CD changer would go and use the existing CD wiring/hookup. The entry level PhatBox has 20GB which is over 5,000 songs. I'm surprised that no one has mentioned this as a potential solution for keeping OEM. I guess we're focused on the mobile MP3 players in this thread.

Anyone have experience with the PhatBox?


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> In order to keep the OEM look I am thinking about putting the PhatNoise Phatbox player in. My understanding is that you just mount it at the top of the trunk where a CD changer would go and use the existing CD wiring/hookup. The entry level PhatBox has 20GB which is over 5,000 songs. I'm surprised that no one has mentioned this as a potential solution for keeping OEM. I guess we're focused on the mobile MP3 players in this thread.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the PhatBox?


Lots of folks using the PhatBox. I don't want one in the roadster for a number of reasons...

1) 40G iPod is already part of my life.
2) temperature. My trunk goes from below 0F (Michigan winters) to very warm (dual exhaust 
right under the trunk w/ no insulation, plus500W amplifier) on a semi-regular basis. I 
question the reliability of any hard drive in such an environment. PhatBox would have to
go in the cabin in my car, and I'd have to wait for it to warm up before using it in the winter.
3) cargo space.
4) Won't cooperate with my Alpine head unit.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

dwm said:


> Lots of folks using the PhatBox. I don't want one in the roadster for a number of reasons...
> 
> 1) 40G iPod is already part of my life.
> 2) temperature. My trunk goes from below 0F (Michigan winters) to very warm (dual exhaust
> ...


Thanks. You would think they would test extreme temps since this player is specifically designed for an automobile. I live in Arizona so cold temps are not much of a concern, however...heat is a major concern. I can only guess what the temp. of my Jet Black 330i trunk could be after sitting in a parking lot for 5 hours in August.


----------



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

*I hated my Alpine / KCA Combo*

I could not wait to get rid of my Alpine / KCA 420i. It was slow... slow.. slow. I had it in my last car and sold it with the car. I am now going to get the Denison Ice Link. Below is a list I sent to Alpine explaining what was wrong with their interface. There was no response from them.

I'm not sure where to begin with this email - so I'll be blunt. The KCA-420i / CDA-9833 combo sucks. I understand a company wanting to hurry up and get a product on the market, but this simply wasn't ready. I feel like I totally wasted my money.
Upon reading about the KCA-420i I was drooling. I searched everywhere for information, and then I went to my local Alpine dealer and pre ordered one. I removed my Kenwood KDC-X769 (which I was very happy with), and bought the new alpine head unit - the CDA-9833. Then I waited, and waited for my KCA-420i. The dealer called me the day they came off the UPS truck and I rushed out at lunch and picked it up and installed it.. YEAH!! So far everything is great. Now plug in the iPod and the disappointment begins.
PROBLEM WITH KCA-420i / CDA-9833 combo:

1) I have 452 artists on my 40 gig ipod - I can't access all of those because there is a limit to the number of artists I can browse?!
2) even if I could see all artists - at about 1 sec per artist while scrolling the wheel it would take me 7.5 minutes to scroll from A to Z!!!
3) Why does it take so long to show track and title info when a new song starts? or when skipping tracks? how am I supposed to find the song I am looking for if the name doesn't show up until after the music is already playing?
4) the shuffle function sucks. If I go to my main menu "ipod" then hit the function key, then het the shuffle key.... it only works sometimes. I have to keep hitting it and hitting it until it sticks, then go from folder to disk. After all that I am now in shuffle. Now if I want to change to a different playlist I have to press function, turn off shuffle, go to playlist, and start the whole process again. Less than simple.
5) now leave it in shuffle, turn off the car, and come back. Shuffle is off. Go through the above mentioned sequence of button pushes and you are back in shuffle. Hit next track, and the whole iPod crashes.

I could go on forever complaining about this set up. It doesn't work. The ONLY things I like:
1) turns iPod on and off for me
2) shows track name on screen.

I just bought a new car, and am trying to decide what stereo to put in it. You guys are the only one with the potential to do this iPod thing right - are there going to be MAJOR upgrades to the 2005 stereos? As things are now, I prefer an AUX input and to just control the iPod by hand, but if your 2005 models works right I would still like to try Alpine. Although I feel very burned on the purchase of my KCA-420i / CDA-9833 combo.

Please let me know how the 2005's differ, and when they will be available. I am considering a DVD / Navigation system for the new car and would like to decide if I should go Alpine or Kenwood.


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

dylancarter said:


> I could not wait to get rid of my Alpine / KCA 420i. It was slow... slow.. slow. I had it in my last car and sold it with the car. I am now going to get the Denison Ice Link. Below is a list I sent to Alpine explaining what was wrong with their interface. There was no response from them.
> 
> I'm not sure where to begin with this email - so I'll be blunt. The KCA-420i / CDA-9833 combo sucks. I understand a company wanting to hurry up and get a product on the market, but this simply wasn't ready. I feel like I totally wasted my money.
> Upon reading about the KCA-420i I was drooling. I searched everywhere for information, and then I went to my local Alpine dealer and pre ordered one. I removed my Kenwood KDC-X769 (which I was very happy with), and bought the new alpine head unit - the CDA-9833. Then I waited, and waited for my KCA-420i. The dealer called me the day they came off the UPS truck and I rushed out at lunch and picked it up and installed it.. YEAH!! So far everything is great. Now plug in the iPod and the disappointment begins.
> ...




Yes, this is a bummer.



> 2) even if I could see all artists - at about 1 sec per artist while scrolling the wheel it would take me 7.5 minutes to scroll from A to Z!!!


Yes, it really wants you to spend some quality time creating playlists so you don't spend way too much time navigating.



> 3) Why does it take so long to show track and title info when a new song starts? or when skipping tracks? how am I supposed to find the song I am looking for if the name doesn't show up until after the music is already playing?


This is new to the 2004 head units. It's not just with the KCA-420i; the same is true for mp3 CD. The CDA-9835 is noticeably slower than my CDA-7878 was on this front.



> 4) the shuffle function sucks. If I go to my main menu "ipod" then hit the function key, then het the shuffle key.... it only works sometimes. I have to keep hitting it and hitting it until it sticks, then go from folder to disk. After all that I am now in shuffle. Now if I want to change to a different playlist I have to press function, turn off shuffle, go to playlist, and start the whole process again. Less than simple.


I haven't had a problem with the shuffle not working on the CDA-9835, but I'll post if I do.



> 5) now leave it in shuffle, turn off the car, and come back. Shuffle is off. Go through the above mentioned sequence of button pushes and you are back in shuffle. Hit next track, and the whole iPod crashes.
> 
> I could go on forever complaining about this set up. It doesn't work. The ONLY things I like:
> 1) turns iPod on and off for me
> ...


From what I can tell, the real problem with using the KCA-420i isn't the KCA-420i, it's the head units. My best guess on the scrolling slowness is that it was designed in, to help prevent people from making a CD changer go bonkers with navigation (like changing CDs). When I scroll quickly, the CDA-9835 display looks like it scrolls forward instantly, but then scrolls back! So it looks like it's actively slowing down my inputs. I suspect this is a consequence of having to plug the KCA-420i into what's normally used as CD changer input; it's trying to prevent me from going faster than a CD changer would handle. From what little I've read, that won't be the case with the 2005 head units that have the glide navigation. They _should_ be as zippy as the scroll wheel on the iPod, and presumably won't have the overly restrictive limitations on number of artists displayed, etc.


----------



## Haarismir (Jan 20, 2005)

tron1043 said:


> That is an impressive feature that the Denon unit will display the text encoded onto AAC tracks form the iPod on a the BMW Navigation display.
> 
> However, Alpine has a touch-screen (IVA-D300) where you can literally touch a the name of a track from and it will begin to play. Also, the Alpine unit allows for unlimited number of playlists as well as searching for them, search by album, search by artist, search by song. All of the searching is done by 'twisting' the volume knob. This 'was' the best iPod sollution available, until now. Alpine has upgraded some of their head-units to include 'glide-touch' searching on their head units. This 'glide-touch' is basically a minature trackpad that allows the user to approach the speed one enjoys with the 'click-wheel'.
> 
> ...


How do you control your 9835 with your steering wheel? I couldn't get the Pac-swx to work on my 330i.
I installed the 9835, JL SW7 8 inch and Boston accoustic pro series in front as well as the KCI 420..it's phenominal. I just wishh I could control the stereo with my steering wheel.


----------



## CCM-WPB (Feb 25, 2005)

*Install question*

Anyone had success installing the Alpine head units such that they are flush with the rest of the dash? I had mine installed recently, but it sits about a 1/4 inch in from the dash and just doesn't look very good. Thanks.


----------

